

Oh Crap Hackers - pavs
http://www.linuxhaxor.net/2008/01/30/oh-crap-hackers/
Hollywood vs. Real Life
======
BrandonM
Was I the only one who thought this was going to be an essay about
procrastinating programmers who do everything under the pressure of an
imminent deadline?

Still, it was pretty funny.

------
mynameishere
Illegible.

~~~
as
_Hollywood:_

Oh crap! Hackers! They've already hacked through the proxy and subverted the
primary firewall. Blast! I'll reroute the encryption!

I'll set a genetic algorithm to protect the kernel!

The Trojan isn't working! Maybe a secondary password configuration! No! He's
corrupting the database! I'll lure him to blah blah blah

He's gotten control of the root account!

 _Reality:_

Oh crap! Hackers!

-Unplug-

